# THE PANCETTA IS FINALLY DONE



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2019)

Well I started this project on June 6th. And today it finally lost 25% of it's weight, which is the recommended weight loss. Actually anywhere between 15% to 25% depending how fatty the belly is. I went with the longer time even though my belly was pretty fat. Sorry guys, but I didn't take any photo's of the process. It's pretty simple though. This is the video that I followed: . And the second half. .
However mine took 6 months to get done, but after sampling a piece, it was definitely worth the wait.
Here are a few photo's of mine. Here is how it looked out of the curing chamber. 








I sliced it in the middle to see if it was OK. It looks pretty good & smalls wonderful.







I sliced a few real thin slices off to see how they taste & I am very pleased. The flavor is wonderful.









Now for the final step I'm going to vac pack it for 3 or 4 weeks in the fridge & this will redistribute the moisture throughout the meat.







Well now my curing chamber is empty, so I think I will use it to make some beer. Never done that before, but my  Grandson bought me a beer making kit, so why not give it a try.!
Thanks for looking guys!!
Al


----------



## Robert H (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow! Nice job, it looks delicious.Gonna go great with the beer.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2019)

Beautiful! Nice job Al!


----------



## masssmoke (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes, really awesome, nice work!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2019)

WOW !!!...  Al, It's beautiful....  no case hardening...  You've got the skills...  



SmokinAl said:


> However mine took 6 months to get done, but after sampling a piece, it was definitely worth the wait



Patience grasshopper....  That's the secret...  no hurrying...


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks amazing Al! I have to figure out a curing chamber this summer.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2019)

that looks delicous Al, great job. I can see ya now eating some of that with a nice cold glass of your beer!


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 15, 2019)

That is one mighty good looking pancetta....  now, if I may suggest... do yourself favour and taste what pancetta really is about:
warm some olive oil, chop some garlic and mix with oil... add pinch of rosemary/oregano mix to olive/garlic... slice pancetta paper thin... get fresh warm bread, deep bread in to olive mix and top it with pancetta... heavenly taste...


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 15, 2019)

Al, 6 month of waiting time is all worth it. Great result! Beautiful pancetta! Would you mind to share what spices did you use while curing your pancetta? Usually it just cure, salt and pepper.... But I am curious...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2019)

Beautiful Al.  I need to try this.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice job Al , looks great .


----------



## tropics (Dec 16, 2019)

Al That looks great that is a long time to wait,but it looks like it was worth it. Big Likes
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 16, 2019)

Some great looking charcuterie there Al, well deserving of a ride on the carousel. Like, RAY


----------



## S-met (Dec 16, 2019)

Great job. I'm about 2 weeks into the brine. I just rinsed last night and am letting it dry uncovered in the fridge overnight before hanging tomorrow. I have a pork belly and 4 pork loins. I hope they turn out like your.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice job All, looks fantastic!

Like

And congrats on the ride...

John


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow!  I sure wish we were neighbors.  Big BIG Like!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2019)

Robert H said:


> Wow! Nice job, it looks delicious.Gonna go great with the beer.





Hawging It said:


> Beautiful! Nice job Al!





masssmoke said:


> Yes, really awesome, nice work!





Steve H said:


> Looks fantastic!



Thanks Fellas!!
Al



daveomak said:


> WOW !!!...  Al, It's beautiful....  no case hardening...  You've got the skills...
> 
> 
> 
> Patience grasshopper....  That's the secret...  no hurrying...



Thank you Dave, I appreciate it!



jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing Al! I have to figure out a curing chamber this summer.





smokerjim said:


> that looks delicous Al, great job. I can see ya now eating some of that with a nice cold glass of your beer!



Thanks Guys!
Al


dernektambura said:


> That is one mighty good looking pancetta....  now, if I may suggest... do yourself favour and taste what pancetta really is about:
> warm some olive oil, chop some garlic and mix with oil... add pinch of rosemary/oregano mix to olive/garlic... slice pancetta paper thin... get fresh warm bread, deep bread in to olive mix and top it with pancetta... heavenly taste...



That sounds amazing, & that will be on the table for Christmas!!
Al


pushok2018 said:


> Al, 6 month of waiting time is all worth it. Great result! Beautiful pancetta! Would you mind to share what spices did you use while curing your pancetta? Usually it just cure, salt and pepper.... But I am curious...



I followed the recipe in the video at the beginning of this thread. It is very detailed.
But here is the cure recipe.
Recipe for the cure: Pork Belly Trimmed and rectangular ... Salt     2.25% - Cure #2   .25% --  B. Pepper  1.8% --  Sugar   1.75% --  Pepper Flakes   .5% --  Juniper Berries  .5% --  G. Powder  .25% --  O. Powder   .13% --  dried Thyme   .25% --  Bay Leaf   .15% 
Al 


pc farmer said:


> Beautiful Al.  I need to try this.





chopsaw said:


> Nice job Al , looks great .





tropics said:


> Al That looks great that is a long time to wait,but it looks like it was worth it. Big Likes
> Richie





sawhorseray said:


> Some great looking charcuterie there Al, well deserving of a ride on the carousel. Like, RAY





S-met said:


> Great job. I'm about 2 weeks into the brine. I just rinsed last night and am letting it dry uncovered in the fridge overnight before hanging tomorrow. I have a pork belly and 4 pork loins. I hope they turn out like your.





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job All, looks fantastic!
> 
> Like
> 
> ...





uncle eddie said:


> Wow!  I sure wish we were neighbors.  Big BIG Like!



Thanks a lot fellas!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

That looks Awesome, Al !!!
Gotta be Mighty Tasty!
Like.
A Pinwheel slice looks like one of those Big Lollypops they used to sell at Atlantic City, and at Carnivals. I believe they called them "All Day Suckers". Don't know if they still make them.

Bear


----------



## xray (Dec 16, 2019)

Great looking Pancetta Al!!!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 16, 2019)

Al, thank you for providing detail!


----------



## texomakid (Dec 16, 2019)

Al that looks amazing. Eye candy for sure and as Bear said it looks like a pinwheel lollypop.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks wonderful Al, I bet it was well worth the wait. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Neo (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow! That looks Fabulous!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 16, 2019)

Al....my God that looks fantastic!! I remember mine taking the same length of time and I had the same awe-struck look on my face as you probably did when you cut into it. So beautiful!! I'd recommend getting another batch going immediately though because that one isn't gonna last the 6 months it takes to do the next one   Beautiful job sir, big LIKE, and certainly a carousel worthy endeavor. Congrats on a much deserved ride.

Wow....just wow!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 16, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing Al! I have to figure out a curing chamber this summer.



Jeff...you don't need a curing chamber. All you need is an umaI bag and a bit of space in the fridge. I've done many, many long-term dry aged artisan Italian meats. All have been incredible and all were done in a standard fridge. No special equipment required. Certainly you can build or buy a curing chamber but you don't have to. I have tons of umaI bags. If you wanna give it a shot, just let me know and I'll send you the bags you need. If you like what's going on, then you can order some and get into it in a big way. I did 

Robert
p.s. I still have your address


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 16, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Jeff...you don't need a curing chamber. All you need is an umaI bag and a bit of space in the fridge. I've done many, many long-term dry aged artisan Italian meats. All have been incredible and all were done in a standard fridge. No special equipment required. Certainly you can build or buy a curing chamber but you don't have to. I have tons of umaI bags. If you wanna give it a shot, just let me know and I'll send you the bags you need. If you like what's going on, then you can order some and get into it in a big way. I did
> 
> Robert
> p.s. I still have your address


Appreciate the offer for sure. I’ll let you know after Christmas, I have them on the list.


----------



## loonytooner (Dec 16, 2019)

That is absolutely  superb. Well done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Al !!!
> Gotta be Mighty Tasty!
> Like.
> A Pinwheel slice looks like one of those Big Lollypops they used to sell at Atlantic City, and at Carnivals. I believe they called them "All Day Suckers". Don't know if they still make them.
> ...





xray said:


> Great looking Pancetta Al!!!!



Thanks guys!
It really tastes as good as it looks!!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Al, thank you for providing detail!



Your very welcome!




texomakid said:


> Al that looks amazing. Eye candy for sure and as Bear said it looks like a pinwheel lollypop.





gmc2003 said:


> Looks wonderful Al, I bet it was well worth the wait.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





Neo said:


> Wow! That looks Fabulous!





tx smoker said:


> Al....my God that looks fantastic!! I remember mine taking the same length of time and I had the same awe-struck look on my face as you probably did when you cut into it. So beautiful!! I'd recommend getting another batch going immediately though because that one isn't gonna last the 6 months it takes to do the next one   Beautiful job sir, big LIKE, and certainly a carousel worthy endeavor. Congrats on a much deserved ride.
> 
> Wow....just wow!!
> Robert



Thanks Fellas!
 I really appreciate it!
Al


tx smoker said:


> Jeff...you don't need a curing chamber. All you need is an umaI bag and a bit of space in the fridge. I've done many, many long-term dry aged artisan Italian meats. All have been incredible and all were done in a standard fridge. No special equipment required. Certainly you can build or buy a curing chamber but you don't have to. I have tons of umaI bags. If you wanna give it a shot, just let me know and I'll send you the bags you need. If you like what's going on, then you can order some and get into it in a big way. I did
> 
> Robert
> p.s. I still have your address



I used the Umai bags & found that they are not the same as using a curing chamber. They almost always have a hard crust on the outside, and as you can see this one did not have anything to trim off. But they do work & after the trimming they are very much like a piece of meat cured in a curing chamber. I guess it's like comparing Choice to Prime.


jcam222 said:


> Appreciate the offer for sure. I’ll let you know after Christmas, I have them on the list.





loonytooner said:


> That is absolutely  superb. Well done.



Thank you so much guys!
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 17, 2019)

Al long cure but it looks awesome!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks Buddy!
I appreciate it!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 20, 2019)

SA, Another WOW coming your way! What a fantastic job,it definately looks worth waiting for!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SA, Another WOW coming your way! What a fantastic job,it definitely looks worth waiting for!


 Thanks CM!
Your kind words are very much appreciated!
Al


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 20, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I started this project on June 6th. And today it finally lost 25% of it's weight, which is the recommended weight loss. Actually anywhere between 15% to 25% depending how fatty the belly is. I went with the longer time even though my belly was pretty fat. Sorry guys, but I didn't take any photo's of the process. It's pretty simple though. This is the video that I followed: . And the second half. .
> However mine took 6 months to get done, but after sampling a piece, it was definitely worth the wait.
> Here are a few photo's of mine. Here is how it looked out of the curing chamber.
> 
> ...



Definitely on my bucket list. Thanks Al for posting  !! Have a Merry Christmas too.

HT


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks HT!
Merry Christmas to you & yours too!!
Al


----------

